# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Iran successfully tests S-200 air defense missile system...

## Reason

YouTube - Iran successfully tests S-200 air defense missile system

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

OLD OLD OLD System... S-200

S-400 and the newly testing S-500 is what Iran wants... betcha those batteries are the newer advanced systems (S-300/400) over what the press release fools the masses with S-200s. They'll need it against Israel's co-developed ARROW ballistic MRB missiles with the US over the past 25 years.  Those 250-300 Israeli nukes need to be defended against when things escalate.

http://en.rian.ru/russia/20100713/159789682.html

YouTube - Air Power- Russia's missile defense S-500 -Ð*Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ ÐÐ*O
*Russia*

*Russian Air Force to buy new generation S-500 missile defense system by 2020* 


*S-400 anti-aircraft missile system launchers*

13:14 13/07/2010
© RIA Novosti. Anton Denisov


Russia's Defense Ministry will buy a new generation S-500 missile  defense system through 2020, Air Force Commander Colonel General Alexander  Zelin said on Tuesday.
 "We will buy a significant number of S-400s before 2020.  They will  not just go to the five anti-aircraft missile regiments equipped with  this system, but also to a much larger number [of regiments.] We are  also discussing the [purchase of] S-500 anti-aircraft missile systems,"  Zelin said
[h3]Related News[/h3]

Russia needs more flying tankers for its Air ForceRussian Air Force to get dozens of helicopters if Mistral deal agreedRussian military transport aviation to be upgraded by 2020 - Air Force official Russian Air Force receives first 10 new air-defense systems 
*Multimedia*


The S-400 Triumf surface-to-air missile system in actionS-400 Triumf air missile defense systemThe S-300P surface-to-air missile system. INFOgraphics

----------


## Matt Collins

Who cares?

----------


## ExPatPaki

> Who cares?


Israel cares, therefore AIPAC cares, and therefore 99% of our politicians care.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Who cares?


I care when it's US TAXPAYER Blood and Money funds these wars for the iMPERIAL Elistists, Israeli Crusades, AIPAC's and their Zionists benefits/gains.

18 Americans died in Afghanistan alone this past week... this is all outta control and this government will never listen to the people's demands.

100% BS... it will never end... Obama approves $4 Billion more than the requested  (DOD Robert Gates and Hillary Clinton's $80 Billion) for Nuclear weapons.

Afghanistan will be an occupation for decades to come... Same for Iraq, Georgia, Pakistan, etc etc etc

Iran is a thorns in their NWO globalist toes

----------


## vita3

Irans military might, interests me. They are really becoming more self-sufficent because of our on-going sanctions. Remember they bought our best equioment in the 70's & as soon as Saddam attacked them in 80, they pretty much had to deal for themselves.

----------


## Matt Collins

When I asked "who cares" what I meant was "why does a short range air defense system have any relevance to the United States"? 

The only answer is that "it doesn't". Unless of course our government is planning an invasion.

----------


## youngbuck

> When I asked "who cares" what I meant was "why does a short range air defense system have any relevance to the United States"? 
> 
> The only answer is that "it doesn't". Unless of course our government is planning an invasion.


Well, Iran does get a lot of military tech from Russia.  _If_ Iran had the S-400 system then Israel and/or the US would have to approach a potential strike or invasion much differently.

Also, you could look at it from the point of view that if they are building/testing short range systems, medium and long range systems might not be too long down the road.

But all in all, I really don't care.

----------


## Aratus

Matt Collins, GOTO that thread that ufo " hot topics" THINKS the pleideians 
had something to do with vapor trail off of the california coast the other day...
someone may be testing defense shield designs & its not simply iran or china

----------

